# Whats this fishy smell?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

My 6 month old pug has awful fishy smelling urine at the moment....she pee'd on my new rug this morning and i can't get the smell out it's so strong...i have recently changed her food to skinners so don't know i this could be an issue,she doesn't seem to have a urine infection as she is peeing normally and doesnt seem in any discomfort when she does.
Any advice welcome,also on how to get the smell out of the carpet,lol


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I would have said it's not urine at all but anal gland leakage when she squats to pee. That is very fishy and very strong, biological detergent is good for animal smells. Make a solution of bold, ariel etc. apply to carpet and leave for five mins, rinse with cloths and fresh water then cover with an old towel and tread on it to remove the moisture. 

She may need her anal glands emptyingif you don't think it's a pee problem!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

As Malmum has said, it sounds like anal glands which need emptying. Vet or dog groomers can do this for you but it's good to learn how to do it yourself for the long term.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

has she been checked for urine infection? she needs atrip to the vets


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I would get her checked - it sounds like impacted anal glands, but there could be a lurking uti there too, see if you can get a urine sample before you go to the vets - saves time!!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Malmum said:


> I would have said it's not urine at all but anal gland leakage when she squats to pee. That is very fishy and very strong, biological detergent is good for animal smells. Make a solution of bold, ariel etc. apply to carpet and leave for five mins, rinse with cloths and fresh water then cover with an old towel and tread on it to remove the moisture.
> 
> She may need her anal glands emptyingif you don't think it's a pee problem!


I agree with this. When Bailey was about the same age he became frightened of dogs after being attacked and would release his anal glands even though his glands were regularly emptied...what a smell it is...makes me gag. Funnily enough he was eating skinners at that time and hasnt had a prob since we swapped food. I know many people feed this food without a prob but it made Bailey hyper as well??


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

urine and fishy smell is a UTI - probs Cystitus - your girlie needs to get to the Vet asap as she will be in quite a bit of discomfort plus will continue to pee...she will need some anti b's!

Hope she is better soon!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

What works for me has already been said. Biological washing powder and water mixture applied to the area, then with clean water and white cloths rinse the area. The soak up as much as you can. You should see the yellow come out on the cloths.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies...i took the cleaning advice and i think iv managed to get rid of the smell thank goodness...it really is a nasty pong :
We will be taking a trip to the vets tomorrow armed with a urine sample so we'll see what they say.
I am more inclined to think you people may be right about the anal glands as she isnt in any discomfort at all...she's still the hyperactive,playful happy little puglet she's always been,but i guess the vet will say for sure


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck at the vets and lets know how it goes please.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Hate to say this but it's likely to be the food went through the same thing with Clover when we changed her's and after googling and the vets that was the outcome.

It's their bodies way of saying no doesn't agree with me.

We have to keep Clover on one food as you can smell her when she's had something that doesn't agree with her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Well me and my little Gem are back rom the vets and you guys who mentioned anal glands were correct :thumbup1:
I'm hoping we are gonna have sweeter smelling pee pees now that she's had them squeezed 
I was shown how to do it myself but i think i will pass on that


----------

